# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Missing thread-- Dogs and Mandolins

## man dough nollij

I wanted to post a pic of Conan with my new Bridger. I searched for Dog and Mandolin and got no hits. I know there is a thread of dogs and mandolins, but it looks like it never made it over from the old site. I even searched the words "dog" and "Dog" and got zero hits. Is that possible?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Woof

----------


## JEStanek

Three letter words don't work with our search engine. Dogs does!

Jamie

----------

